# Pokemon Rom Hacks/RPG Maker Games Cover Art Collection



## Mythical (Sep 7, 2019)

This is part of a work in progress project I'm working on (An AIO pokemon app, it's a slow project and I've just began really learning coding)
This is a collection of cover art for rom hacks and fan made pokemon games (such as rpgmaker pokemon games)
Here's a link to what I have so far https://drive.google.com/open?id=1l2uoM9hGQCQg9WYDzV8TmK2CHUxUBaDE
I'll be updating it as I find more cover art/replace ehh ones
If I'm missing a game you like feel free to drop it's name down below and I'll try to find or make a cover for it
This is primarily for that AIO app I'm working on, but also for peoples games libraries such as playnite, steam, launchbox, etcetera
Unless specified I am not the creator of these covers for these games

AIO Pokemon App (Incorporating: Serebii, Pokemon Showdown, Smogon, Stat Calculators, RNG Guides, Game Player with Support for Emulators, RPG Maker XP Games, Game Tools, and other applications)


----------



## Mythical (Sep 7, 2019)

non google drive download
-reserved


----------

